# rodeo queen hair!



## Horsecccrazy (Jun 9, 2012)

hey everyone! i need help with how to get those nice big curls for a rodeo queen tryout the first day of school! it needs to be cute for school but still good for the tryout! i only know how to curl my hair one way and that is wrapping my hair around the iron and getting that spiral look. I like this icture but i think it would be too much.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Curlers and mousse. The big fat velcro curlers work really well.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Try looking up Coke can curlers. I found an article in some random magazine about them and they apparently work really well. I can't remember details or anything and I haven't tried it because my hair is too short, but you can always try!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have three daughters who went this route. They have multiple friends who wanted this look. Oi. The hair spray we went through.

There are lots of ways to get the curl you want. Keeping it is different.

We've used curling irons and electric rollers most often. Some liked the electric rollers because you could put mousse on to start. Apply the rollers and let sit. Then apply hair spray before you remove the rollers. Followed by more hair spray once the rollers were out. 

The girls always carried two sized of curling irons and additional hair spray to the events, whether rodeo, prom, or weddings, for touch ups.

It's good to remember, though, that the photos you see, like the one you posted, are posed in a studio. These young ladies don't have hair quite like that when they are doing to horseback sections of the competition or at events, or at school like you're talking. I've seen contestants in tears trying to make their hair behave for those active sessions. It isn't going to happen.


----------



## Horsecccrazy (Jun 9, 2012)

That is awesome lol thanks for the reminder 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Using a straightening iron works well to make those big curls as well. Look up some tutorials on YouTube. I had those big curls done on my hair for my step-brother's wedding and they looked fantastic.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Main thing is you need to have *product* in your hair, whether that be mousse, curling gel, root boost, or whatever works for your hair. 

Clean, freshly washed hair will not hold a curl. 

A set of good-quality curlers work the best, along with having a couple different sized curling irons to fix any strays that didn't curl nicely. It's also useful for touchups throughout the day. Of course,a good quality curling iron will also work best. 

And lots, lots, lots of hair spray. Again, good quality salon hair spray is best. 

And practice! Do a couple practice sessions at home before the big day.


----------

